# wireless



## brenden1096 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi. I am trying to get wireless to work on my laptop which has a "Atheros AR9285 Wireless LAN (AR928x)" and I have in /boot/loader.conf

```
if_ath_load="YES"
```
 and it is still not being detected but it is detected in *pciconf -lv*. I'm running FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 29, 2011)

Are there any relevant lines in /var/run/dmesg.boot?
What does `% kldstat` show?
Do you have a newline after if_ath_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf?


----------



## brenden1096 (Jul 29, 2011)

No other line after if_ath_load="YES", thats actually the only line within /boot/loader.conf and it only shows the kernel loaded no other modules are loaded and in dmesg log there is nothing displaying about the card.


----------



## brenden1096 (Jul 29, 2011)

I read somewhere about my card being supported in ath_hal but I can't find anywhere on how to load it. And in 8.1 the ath(4) driver now supports Atheros AR9285-based devices but i want to try to hold off on updating to FreeBSD 8.


----------



## fonz (Jul 29, 2011)

brenden1096 said:
			
		

> "Atheros AR9285 Wireless LAN (AR928x)"
> [snip]
> I'm running FreeBSD 7.4-RELEASE.


If I'm not mistaken, support for this card was added somewhere in FreeBSD 8.X and I honestly don't know whether the driver can be backported to 7.X.

To find out who does know the answer to that, you may need to *search* these forums and/or the mailing lists.

Fonz


----------



## brenden1096 (Jul 29, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD 8.2 and now I have it configured but now I see this error


```
ath0: hardware error; resetting
ath0: 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000, 0x00000000 0x00000000 0x00000000
```

Something similar to that atleast. I wasn't able to copy/paste it.


----------

